# What do you get when you mix water with a puzzle? (pic heavy)



## RavensMom (Jun 25, 2010)

...One very busy dog...

Raven loves water & solving puzzles, so I presented her with this.. (forgive the pic quality - I was using a different camera)


Mmmmm - nice, but what is it?



Oh wait - this is interesting!



Can you believe this thing?



Oh yeah! This is what I want!









Everybody Dance!!




Hey! It shot me in the eye!!



I'm watching you!!



You are MINE!!



I'm gonna take a lil break now...


Guess how I'll be spending my summer??




Thanks everyone!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow, I seriously just laughed out loud. That is too funny!!! Where did you find that?!


----------



## RavensMom (Jun 25, 2010)

It was hilarious watching her as well!

I found it online at "northcoastpets.com". They have a great video of a GSD using the fountain (he's well mannered about it too! - not like my intense gal) and knew I had to get it. 

I've since cracked up as they have a statement in the product description that reads "...The design of the Doggie Fountain makes it unlikely that your pet would get more than his paw and muzzle wet.." yeah, right


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

OMG Max would love that!!! Where did you get it? 
Great pics


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

OMG! 

I am SOOOO getting one of these for Stark!!!

This is awesome! GREAT photo's!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

omg these pics made me laugh out loud. Dodger wouldn't go near that lol


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

OMG, I so have to get one! Rumi goes berserk whenever I bring out the hose. She would love it!


----------



## aManicCookie (Apr 23, 2011)

Holy cow! That's awesome where did you get that?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

RavensMom said already but I'll repost! 

Pet Water Fountains and Bowls


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

North Coast Pets is awesome! I just went to their website. I'd never heard of them before RavensMom's post. Going off topic here, but my youngster has allergies. I was told to avoid giving her treats made of chicken or beef. So I've been looking for treats made of goat, rabbit or whatever w/o luck. EUREKA! This place has them as well as kangaroo, emu & ostrich! Thanks RavensMom for introducing me to this site.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

I have to get one of those. Ace would love, Nellie would run. I've seen them before but never in action. Great shots!!


----------



## RavensMom (Jun 25, 2010)

mahhi22 said:


> North Coast Pets is awesome! I just went to their website. I'd never heard of them before RavensMom's post. Going off topic here, but my youngster has allergies. I was told to avoid giving her treats made of chicken or beef. So I've been looking for treats made of goat, rabbit or whatever w/o luck. EUREKA! This place has them as well as kangaroo, emu & ostrich! Thanks RavensMom for introducing me to this site.


You're very welcome! I've always been happy with what I've bought from them.


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

I've ordered one for the girls - says free shipping so I'll wait and see.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow! Raven sure is a stunning girl! That thing looks fun.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

How funny!! Thanks for recommending that site, I love it.


----------



## RavensMom (Jun 25, 2010)

wildo said:


> Wow! Raven sure is a stunning girl! That thing looks fun.


Thank you!! I'm kinda partial to her :wub: She is a lot of fun & I love seeing her develop. I hope to get her started in agility this summer, so we've been working on her focus & foundation work.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, great. Thanks for helping me spend some more $. LOL


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Those are such great fun pics. Raven's a beautiful girl.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

That's cool, does it operate by the dog stepping on the pad mark?

I want one.


----------



## RavensMom (Jun 25, 2010)

CarrieJ said:


> That's cool, does it operate by the dog stepping on the pad mark?
> 
> I want one.


 
That's exactly how it works. They don't take long to catch on to it either!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Well, I freely admit to my dog figuring out stuff before I do. I was the kid who actually took the Rubik's Cube apart and then put it back together in the right color codes.....made my engineer dad crazy.

I don't play with Alice with the hose but this might actually work for her.


----------



## RavensMom (Jun 25, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Those are such great fun pics. Raven's a beautiful girl.


 
Thank you!!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

for some reason, I don't see any photos? its just blank where the pictures should be.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

krystyne73 said:


> for some reason, I don't see any photos? its just blank where the pictures should be.


 
same here. i got all excited to see pictures!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru.../153986-maximum-picture-size-800-x-600-a.html


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I am considering buying one.......has anyone else purchased it? I want to use it as more of a toy in the summer heat while we are outside, will this work? Reviews?


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

The pictures got removed! UGH! I want to see... do you have an album link?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Here is a link to the product.

I'd really like to hear from those of you and the OP on how it's going. I am looking at this as more of a fun thing not a way to water Jake so I don't want to spend 50 bucks on something that isn't "fun".


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Pet Water Fountains and Bowls

WHOOPS!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Anyone? I am looking for someone that did purchase this to put up a review.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

last time....anyone other than the OP try one?


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

Am waiting for mine to turn up - will post as soon as arrives and tested.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok Sue....what ages are your dogs and are you using this as more of a play thing or an actual watering device?


----------

